# Mining with Hybrid GPU



## vleds123 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello peeps, I was planning to buy 3 RTX 3080 MSI Seahawk they are hybrid and never experimented with hybrid GPU. I wanted to take your advice and recommendation if I should buy the Seahawk or buy the Trio Gaming X.

For 24h operation and mining BTC, how will the Seahawk perform? is it bad for the pump to run 24h for a full year? 
I was also mining with my personal 3070Ti for the first time and noticed Vram going as high as 104 to 106 degrees and I know it is very bad so I had to stop.


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forums 

Wouldn't suggest a 3080 for the VRAM TJunction temps to be honest, most of the cards need the pads to be changed and even then they aren't the best temps in the world.  3070's or under don't have the worry with the type of RAM so I would say they are better and would obviously use less power and cost half the price if not more which would give you more hash rate having the two 3070s over the one 3080.

BTC mining unless you use an ASIC is a no go, it would have to be a coin like Eth or something.  The only downside now is they the cards coming out would be LHR models and would obviously hurt the hash rates you would get.  

I have the 3090 Gaming X Trio, it's a bad card for TJunction temps and used to peak about the 100 to 102 depending on the ambient temps...  Not really recommended in my head, just more to worry about and more to upgrade and such before you use them.  I'd aim for a 3060/Ti/3070 personally.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 1, 2021)

vleds123 said:


> Hello peeps, I was planning to buy 3 RTX 3080 MSI Seahawk they are hybrid and never experimented with hybrid GPU. I wanted to take your advice and recommendation if I should buy the Seahawk or buy the Trio Gaming X.
> 
> For 24h operation and mining BTC, how will the Seahawk perform? is it bad for the pump to run 24h for a full year?
> I was also mining with my personal 3070Ti for the first time and noticed Vram going as high as 104 to 106 degrees and I know it is very bad so I had to stop.


No one mines BTC with GPU anymore?!.
It isn't profitable, do more research then just buy crypto.


----------



## vleds123 (Sep 1, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> No one mines BTC with GPU anymore?!.
> It isn't profitable, do more research then just buy crypto.


I am buying LHR cards because they cost less where I am living. with a 3070Ti i was mining 5 USD a day BTC with nicehash meaning in 7 months I could break even and the rest would be profit. Also ASIC miner would cost me 11,000 USD (s19) and uses  3250w which is huuuge



phill said:


> Welcome to the forums
> 
> Wouldn't suggest a 3080 for the VRAM TJunction temps to be honest, most of the cards need the pads to be changed and even then they aren't the best temps in the world.  3070's or under don't have the worry with the type of RAM so I would say they are better and would obviously use less power and cost half the price if not more which would give you more hash rate having the two 3070s over the one 3080.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the 3070 and 3060Ti are more expensive than a 3080 LHR where I am living, so this is why i was thinking of putting a few 3080's LHR.
Also ASIC consume too much power and are already super expensive, I can just buy more GPU as time passes but yes I agree that asic are better i just wish they weren't that expensive.
also your 3090 performs better than my 3070 Ti Zotac Holo, i used to reach 106 degree with it.

I'll try to look for 3060 Ti, but also what do u think would be the difference between Hybrid, traditional and fully water-cooled GPU for mining?


----------



## elghinnarisa (Sep 1, 2021)

vleds123 said:


> I am buying LHR cards because they cost less where I am living. with a 3070Ti i was mining 5 USD a day BTC with nicehash meaning in 7 months I could break even and the rest would be profit. Also ASIC miner would cost me 11,000 USD (s19) and uses  3250w which is huuuge


You were mining whatever and being paid in BTC, you were not mining BTC.
If you are so unsure of the process, i wouldn't suggest throwing a bunch of cash at it. I would recommend reading a bit more on the subject before hand.
The LHR cards are pretty lackluster, consuming more power (massively more) than my 3070, while having a lower hashrate. So it eats a large part of the profits. You would be down at 3 USD or less per day, give or take depending on cost of electricity.


----------



## vleds123 (Sep 1, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> You were mining whatever and being paid in BTC, you were not mining BTC.
> If you are so unsure of the process, i wouldn't suggest throwing a bunch of cash at it. I would recommend reading a bit more on the subject before hand.
> The LHR cards are pretty lackluster, consuming more power (massively more) than my 3070, while having a lower hashrate. So it eats a large part of the profits. You would be down at 3 USD or less per day, give or take depending on cost of electricity.


Yes anyway, i wouldn't be focusing too much on it, it is just a spare mini income that I want to assemble for fun, but we went off subject, my question was what would u recommend between hybrid, air, and water-cooled GPU without taking into consideration the model of the GPU and price of the whole equipment.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 1, 2021)

vleds123 said:


> I am buying LHR cards because they cost less where I am living. with a 3070Ti i was mining 5 USD a day BTC with nicehash meaning in 7 months I could break even and the rest would be profit. Also ASIC miner would cost me 11,000 USD (s19) and uses  3250w which is huuuge
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the 3070 and 3060Ti are more expensive than a 3080 LHR where I am living, so this is why i was thinking of putting a few 3080's LHR.
> ...


Nice hash pay you in BTC, your cards don't mine BTC they're going to be doing ETH plus another concurrently sometimes.

I have mined btw.

LHR cards are just limited on ETH only to half hash power, no other coins are affected.


----------

